# Intel Wi-Fi cards support AX200 & AX210



## miki-994 (Dec 11, 2021)

iS possible to add support for the intel ax200 wifi card ...my wifi card is not working and I cant do anything. i have same chipset both on my desktop and laptop. AX210 is a newer chipset with Wifi6E support.


----------



## T-Daemon (Dec 12, 2021)

Support for AX200 and AX210 is work in progress:

Bug 244261 - Add support for Intel AX200 (iwx) wireless devices


			WiFi/Iwlwifi - FreeBSD Wiki


----------

